# Raptors' Survivor



## AirJordan™

Since nothing has been happening in the past week or so, and the board has completely slowed down (no one was on here last night), I figured that I would create a survivor game for the Raptors. This seems pretty popular on the other boards on BBB.net, so here it goes:

Each player, coach, and front office worker will start off with 5 points. You have to *add (+)* and *subtract (-)* one point from two players, coaches or front office workers of your choice. *You can only add (+) one individual and subtract (-) one individual at a time.*

Here's the catch: You must *wait 2 hours* before you can vote again. 

Once an individual has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. The last man standing is the champion of Raptors' Survivor and he should have 125 points.

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 5
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa - 5
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 5
Fred Jones - 5
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 5
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 5
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 5
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 5
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## AirJordan™

I'll start things off:

Andrea Bargnani - 5
*Chris Bosh - 6 (+)*
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa - 5
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 5
Fred Jones - 5
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 5
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 5
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 5
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

*Richard Peddie - 4 (-)*
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
*T.J. Ford - 6 (+)*
Jorge Garbajosa - 5
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 5
Fred Jones - 5
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 5
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 5
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 5
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 4
Wayne Embry - 5
*Bryan Colangelo - 6 (+)*
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6 
Jorge Garbajosa - 5
Joey Graham - 5
*Kris Humphries - 4 (-)*
Fred Jones - 5
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 5
Anthony Parker - 5
*Morris Peterson - 6 (+)*
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 5
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 4
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## AirJordan™

aizn said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 5
> Chris Bosh - 6
> Jose Calderon - 5
> *T.J. Ford - 6 (+)*
> Jorge Garbajosa - 5
> Joey Graham - 5
> Kris Humphries - 5
> Fred Jones - 5
> Darrick Martin - 5
> Rasho Nesterovich - 5
> Anthony Parker - 5
> Morris Peterson - 5
> Uros Slokar - 5
> Pape Sow - 5
> P.J. Tucker - 5
> 
> Sam Mitchell - 5
> Jim Todd - 5
> Jay Triano - 5
> Alex English - 5
> Keith D'Amelio - 5
> 
> Richard Peddie - 4
> Wayne Embry - 5
> *Bryan Colangelo - 6 (+)*
> Maurizio Gherardini - 5
> Marc Eversley - 5


Dude, your supposed to add (+) *and* subtract (-) one point from two players, coaches or front office workers of your choice.

Well, its partly my fault, shouldve made it clearer


----------



## billfindlay10

So what are the new totals to go by......the last one will mess up the 125 total at the end/\.


----------



## AirJordan™

Just cancel out aizn's vote for now, and if he wants to vote again, go ahead.

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa - 5
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 5
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 5
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 6
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 5
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 4
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## Radius

*Andrea Bargnani - 6 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa - 5
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 5
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 5
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 6
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

*Sam Mitchell - 4 (-)*
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 4
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa - 5
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Freddie Jones - 6 (+)
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4 (-)
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 6
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 4
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## nwt

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
*Jorge Garbajosa - 4 (-)*
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
*Freddie Jones - 7 (+)*
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 6
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 4
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 6 (+)
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa - 4 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Freddie Jones - 7 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 6
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 3 (-)
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## nbanoitall

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - *5* *-*
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Freddie Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - *7 +*
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 4
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## MrkLrn13

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - *6 (+) *
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 5
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Freddie Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 5
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - *3 (-)*
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 6 
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6 (+)
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Freddie Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4 (-)
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 3 
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 6 
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
*Fred Jones - 8 (+)*
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4 (-)
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

*Richard Peddie - 2 * (-)
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5

non-players should be gone first, & ew, Bosh should be the lastman standing.


----------



## aizn

AirJordan™ said:


> Dude, your supposed to add (+) *and* subtract (-) one point from two players, coaches or front office workers of your choice.
> 
> Well, its partly my fault, shouldve made it clearer


actually, in ur first post it said "add OR subtract", so that's wat i went by. anyway, i'll do my votes later.


----------



## nwt

*Andrea Bargnani - 5 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 6 
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
*Fred Jones - 9 (+)*
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 2
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 5


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 5 
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 9 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 1 (-)
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 6 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 5 
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 6 (-)
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Richard Peddie - 0 Peddie is out!
Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 6


----------



## d_umengan

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - *7*
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 8 
Darrick Martin - *4*
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 6


----------



## Pacers Fan

Freddie had 9, and then someone subtracted one, and put him at 6. So, I'll add one, which puts him back up to 9.

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 7
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 9 (+)
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 (-)
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 6


----------



## SickGame

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 7
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - *8(+1)*
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 8 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 4
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 7
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - *4 (-1)*
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 6


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 7
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 9 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 8 (+)
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3 (-)
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 6


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 7
Jose Calderon - 6 (+)
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 8 (-) 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 8 
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3 (-)
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 6


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 7
Jose Calderon - 6 
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 8 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 8 
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 (-1)
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 5
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7 (+1)


----------



## nbanoitall

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6 -1
Jose Calderon - 6 
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 4
Fred Jones - 8 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 8 
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6 plus 1
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7 ]


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6 
Jose Calderon - 6 
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
*Kris Humphries - 3 (-1)*
Fred Jones - 8 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 
Anthony Parker - 5
*Morris Peterson - 9 (+1)* 
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7 ]


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 6
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 (
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 5
*Morris Peterson - 8 (-1)*
Uros Slokar - 5
*Pape Sow - 6 (+1)*
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7 ]


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - *7 (+1)*
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 *(-1)*
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 8 
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 6 
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7


----------



## madman

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7 
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 8 
Uros Slokar - 5
*Pape Sow - 7 (+1)*
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jim Todd - 5
*Jay Triano - 3 (-1)*
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7


----------



## cram

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7 (+1)
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 (-1)
*Fred Jones - 7 (-1)*
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 5
Morris Peterson - 8
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 5

*Sam Mitchell - 3 (+1)*
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 (+)
Morris Peterson - 8
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 6
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7 
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 (+)
Fred Jones - 7 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 8
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3 
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 4 (-)

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 5
*Chris Bosh - 7 (+)*
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7 
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 
Fred Jones - 7 
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 8
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3 
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
*Keith D'Amelio - 3 (-) * 

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - *7 [+]* 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7
Jorge Garbajosa *3 [-]* 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 8
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -7


----------



## AirJordan™

aizn said:


> actually, in ur first post it said "add OR subtract", so that's wat i went by. anyway, i'll do my votes later.


Yeah it was my fault. My bad.

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 7
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 
*Morris Peterson - 9 (+)*
Uros Slokar - 5
*Pape Sow - 4 (-)*
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley - 7


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 7 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 7
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 5

*Wayne Embry - 6 (+1)*
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
*Marc Eversley -6 (-1)*


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8 
Jose Calderon - 6
*T.J. Ford - 8 (+)*
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
*Keith D'Amelio - 2 (-)*

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -6


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8 
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 8 (+)
Darrick Martin - 4
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 1 (-)

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -6


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8 
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 8
*Darrick Martin - 5(+)*
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3 
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
Keith D'Amelio - 1 

Wayne Embry - 6
*Bryan Colangelo - 4 (-)*
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley -


----------



## adhir1

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8 
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3 
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6
*Keith D'Amelio - 0 (-)* good bye....

Wayne Embry - 6
*Bryan Colangelo - 5 (+)*
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


i dont even know who that is...but i just wanted to kick someone out...i was gunning for Peddie but i dint come online in time...oh well...who is Keith D'Amelio anyways????


----------



## BaLL_HoG

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8 
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 7 (+)
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 (-)
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 2
*Fred Jones - 7 (-)*
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
*Pape Sow - 5 (+)*
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 
Jim Todd - 5
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 (+)
Fred Jones - 7 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 5
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 
Jim Todd - 3 (-)
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9 (+)
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 
Fred Jones - 7 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4 (-)
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 
Jim Todd - 3 
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 
Fred Jones - 8 (+)
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 2 (-)
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2 
Jim Todd - 3 
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
*Rasho Nesterovich - 1 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 5

*Sam Mitchell - 3 (+)*
Jim Todd - 3 
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3 
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 2 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 3 
Jim Todd - 2 (-)
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## cram

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3
*Fred Jones - 7 (-)*
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 2 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

*Sam Mitchell - 4 (+)*
Jim Todd - 2 (-)
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 (+)
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 2
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 2
Jay Triano - 3 (-)
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8 (-)
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3
Fred Jones - 8 (+)
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 2
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 2
Jay Triano - 3 
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3
Fred Jones - 8 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 1 (-)
Jay Triano - 3 
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 8
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 4
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 4
Jim Todd - 0 (-)
Jay Triano - 3
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 7 (+)


----------



## Radius

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3 (+)
Joey Graham - 5
Kris Humphries - 3
Fred Jones - 7 (-)
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 3
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jim Todd - 3
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 6 (+)
Kris Humphries - 3
Fred Jones - 7 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 2 (-)
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jim Todd - 3
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## A.W.#8

Eversley has 7, recognize, and please edit


----------



## ColinBeehler

somehow, radius added 3 to jim todd, 1 to jay triano and removed one from while not adding one to garbajosa like he said he would... why is this so darn difficult?

-tallyho


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3 
Joey Graham - 6 
*Kris Humphries - 2 (-)*
Fred Jones - 7 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
*Anthony Parker - 8 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 2 (-)
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jim Todd - 3
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 6


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9 (- 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 2 (-)
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 (+)
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 2 (-)
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jim Todd - 3
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 8 (+


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 9 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 2 
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 1 (-1)
Jim Todd - 3
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 9 (+1)


----------



## adhir1

Andrea Bargnani - 5
*Chris Bosh - 9 (+) 10 * 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 2 
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

*Sam Mitchell - 0 (-1) * yesss...my second kick off!!!!!
Jim Todd - 3
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 9


----------



## jamesblair23

Jim Todd has been eliminated, and should be removed from the list.


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 8
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 1 (-)
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Jim Todd - 3
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 6 (+)
Marc Eversley- 9


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 6
*T.J. Ford - 9 (+)*
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
*Kris Humphries - 1 (-)*
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 1 
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 6
Marc Eversley- 9


This is up to date i THINK. Guys is it really that hard to copy and paste the one prior to your post?


----------



## billfindlay10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 2 (+)
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 1 
Pape Sow - 5
P.J. Tucker - 5

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5 (-)
Marc Eversley- 9


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 2 
Fred Jones - 7
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Uros Slokar - 0(-) eliminated....
Pape Sow - 6 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 5

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5 
Marc Eversley- 9


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 1 (-)
Fred Jones - 8 (+)
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 5

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5 
Marc Eversley- 9


----------



## billfindlay10

Why are we getting rid of players first?......most of the front office and coaching staff should be long gone befor this happens.


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 11 (+)
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Kris Humphries - 0 (-) eliminated
Fred Jones - 8 
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 3
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 5

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Maurizio Gherardini - 5 
Marc Eversley-


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 11 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
*Rasho Nesterovich - 2 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
*Bryan Colangelo - 6 (+)*
Maurizio Gherardini - 5 
Marc Eversley- 9

BTW, Sam Mitchell actually had 4, then Radius put him to 2. so i'll leave him on for 2


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 11 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9 
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 1 (-)
Anthony Parker - 8 
Morris Peterson - 9
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Maurizio Gherardini - 5 
Marc Eversley- 10 (+)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 5
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Rasho Nesterovich - 0 (-) *GONE*
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 9
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 11 (+)


----------



## AdamIllman

*Andrea Bargnani - 6 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 9
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 5

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
*Marc Eversley- 10 (-)*


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 6 
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 5 (-)
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 9
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6 (+)

Sam Mitchell - 2
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 10 



i felt bad pj got no votes other wise ti would be bosh


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 5 
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 9
*Pape Sow - 7 (+)*
P.J. Tucker - 6 

*Sam Mitchell - 1 (-)*
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 10


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 5 
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
*Morris Peterson - 10 (+)*
Pape Sow - 7
P.J. Tucker - 6 

*Sam Mitchell - 0 (-) ELIMINATED*
Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 10


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 7 (+)
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 5 
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 3
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10 
Pape Sow - 6 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 6 

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 5
Marc Eversley- 10


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 7 
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 5 
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4 (+)
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10 
Pape Sow - 6 
P.J. Tucker - 6 

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 4(-)
Marc Eversley- 10


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 7
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 5
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4 (+)
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 3(-)
Marc Eversley- 11 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 7
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 6 (+)
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4 
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 2(-)
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## CrimsonShadows

*Andrea Bargnani - 8 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 6 
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4 
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 2
*Marc Eversley- 10 (-)*


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 10 (-)
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 2 
Marc Eversley- 11 (+) :banana:


----------



## cram

who is marc eversley?


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 7(+)
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 8
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 1 (-)
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 9(+)
Darrick Martin - 5
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Maurizio Gherardini - 0 (-) ELIMINATED
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 11 (+)
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa 4
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 9
Darrick Martin - 4 (-)
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## nwt

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 9
*Jorge Garbajosa - 3 (-)*
*Joey Graham - 7 (+)*
Fred Jones - 9
Darrick Martin - 4
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa - 4(+)
Joey Graham - 7 
Fred Jones - 9
Darrick Martin - 4
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 6

Jay Triano - 4
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5(-) we have BC now, we don't need him!
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 9
Darrick Martin - 4
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7 (+)

Jay Triano - 3 (-)
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 8
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa - 2 (-)
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 9
Darrick Martin - 4
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Jay Triano - 3
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 6
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 12 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 8
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 8(+)
T.J. Ford - 9
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 9
Darrick Martin - 4
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Jay Triano - 3
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 11(-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Garbajosa has 2


----------



## aizn

A.W.#8 said:


> Garbajosa has 2


he actually has 3. billfinlday put him up to 4, and u bumped him down to 2.

come on guys, is it really that hard to cut and paste from the post above? lol

Andrea Bargnani - 8
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 8
*T.J. Ford - 10 (+)*
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 9
*Darrick Martin - 3 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Jay Triano - 3
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 8
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 8
T.J. Ford - 10 
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 10 (+)
Darrick Martin - 2 (-)
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Jay Triano - 3
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## CrookedJ

I'm joining the game late . . . 


Andrea Bargnani - 8
Chris Bosh - 11
*Jose Calderon - 9 (+)*
T.J. Ford - 10 
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 10 
*Darrick Martin - 1 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Jay Triano - 3
Alex English - 6 

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley- 11


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 8
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 9 (+)
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 10
Darrick Martin - 0 (-) OUT :lucky: 
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7

Jay Triano - 3
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 12 (+)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 9 (+)
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 10
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7

Jay Triano - 2 (-)
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 12


----------



## Dee-Zy

ColinBeehler said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 9
> Chris Bosh - 11
> Jose Calderon - 9
> T.J. Ford - 10
> Jorge Garbajosa - 4 (+)
> Joey Graham - 7
> Fred Jones - 10
> Anthony Parker - 8
> Morris Peterson - 10
> Pape Sow - 5 (-)
> P.J. Tucker - 7
> 
> Jay Triano - 2
> Alex English - 6
> 
> Wayne Embry - 5
> Bryan Colangelo - 6
> Marc Eversley- 12



What the **** is Sow still doin there???


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 9 
Chris Bosh - 10 (-)
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 10
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7

Jay Triano - 2 
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 13 (+)


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 10 (+)
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 10
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7

Jay Triano - 1 (-)
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 13


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 10 
Chris Bosh - 10 
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 (+)
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7

Jay Triano - 1 
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 12 (-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 10
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 3
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7

Jay Triano - 0 (-) OUT
Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 13 (+)


----------



## aizn

*Andrea Bargnani - 10 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 10
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 10
*Jorge Garbajosa - 2 (-)*
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 6
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 13


----------



## Dee-Zy

aizn said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 10
> Chris Bosh - 10
> Jose Calderon - 9
> T.J. Ford - 10
> *Jorge Garbajosa - 4 (+)*
> Joey Graham - 7
> Fred Jones - 11
> Anthony Parker - 8
> Morris Peterson - 10
> *Pape Sow - 4(-)*
> P.J. Tucker - 7
> 
> Alex English - 6
> 
> Wayne Embry - 5
> Bryan Colangelo - 6
> Marc Eversley- 13



mine earlier wasn't counted, so I'll just do it twice... (It has been 2 hours)



and why do people keep clinging to sow?


----------



## southeasy

pape is that dude! hahha

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 10
*Jose Calderon - 8 (-)*
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 4 
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 4
*P.J. Tucker - 8 (+)*

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 13


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 11 (+)
Jose Calderon - 8 
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 1 (-)
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8 (+)

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 13


----------



## SickGame

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12 (+)
Jose Calderon - 8 
T.J. Ford - 10
Jorge Garbajosa - 0 (-)
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8 

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley- 13

Garbajosa is Out.


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 8 
*T.J. Ford - 11 (+)*
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 10
*Pape Sow - 3 (-)*
P.J. Tucker - 8 

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 8 
T.J. Ford - 11 
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11 
Anthony Parker - 7 (-)
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 3 
P.J. Tucker - 8 

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 5
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 14 (+)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 8
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 4 (-)
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 15 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 9 (+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 11
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 4 
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 14 (-)


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 9 
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 12 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 4 
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 13 (-)


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 10(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 12 
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 4 
Bryan Colangelo - 5 (-)
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 12 
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 3 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 4 
Bryan Colangelo - 6 (+)
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 10
*Chris Bosh - 13 (+)
Jose Calderon - 9 (-)*
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 12 
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 2 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 4 
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 12
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 10
*Pape Sow - 3 (+)*
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

*Wayne Embry - 3 (-)*
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 2 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 3 
Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10 (+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 10
Pape Sow - 2 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 3 
Bryan Colangelo - 5 (-)
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10 
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11 (+)
Pape Sow - 1 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 3 
Bryan Colangelo - 5 
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11 
*Pape Sow - 2 (+)*
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

*Wayne Embry - 2 (-)*
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11 
Pape Sow - 3 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 2 
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Marc Eversley - 12 (-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Wayne Embry - 1 (-)
Bryan Colangelo - 5
Marc Eversley - 13 (+)


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

*Wayne Embry - 0 (-) GONE
Bryan Colangelo - 6 (+)*
Marc Eversley - 13


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 12 (-)


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8 [+]
Fred Jones - 13
Anthony Parker - 6 [-]
[-Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 12


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8 
Fred Jones - 14 (+)
Anthony Parker - 6 
[-Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 12


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 13 (-) 
Anthony Parker - 6
[-Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 13 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8 
Fred Jones - 14 
Anthony Parker - 6 
[-Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 11 (-)


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 14 (+)
Jose Calderon - 9 (-)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8 
Fred Jones - 14 
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 11


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 14
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8 
Fred Jones - 14 
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7 (+)
Marc Eversley - 10 (-)


----------



## A.W.#8

no way man, Eversley has 11, read back. You can't cheat him like that


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 14
Jose Calderon - 10(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8 
Fred Jones - 14 
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 (-)
Marc Eversley - 10


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13 (-)
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 12 (+) (because findlay took off 2)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 13 
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 5 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 11 (-) I only took one off this time.......


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 11 (+)
Chris Bosh - 13 
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 10 (-)


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
Chris Bosh - 12 (-)
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 11 (+)


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 11(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 5 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 5(-) 
Marc Eversley - 11


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15 (+)
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 5
Marc Eversley - 11


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

*Bryan Colangelo - 6 (+)*
*Marc Eversley - 10 (-)*


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7 (+)
Marc Eversley - 9 (-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 10 (+)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12 (+)
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 9 (-)


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 12(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 (-)
Marc Eversley - 9


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12 
Jose Calderon - 12(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7 (+)
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 8 (-)


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 11 (-)
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7 
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 9 (+)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 11 
Jose Calderon - 11 (-)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 4
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 10 (+)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 11 
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9 (+)
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 10


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 11 
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7 (+)
Marc Eversley - 9 (-)


----------



## Radius

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 11
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8 (-)

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 8
Marc Eversley - 8 (+)


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 8 (+)
Marc Eversley - 9 (-)


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 2 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 8 
Marc Eversley - 9


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 13(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16 
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 2 
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7(-) 
Marc Eversley - 9


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 1 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 10 (+)


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 0 (-) OUT
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 11 (+)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 11 
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9 (+)
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 3 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 10


----------



## LockDown

Where the hell are you're numbers comming from?


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 13 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11

P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 10 (-)

I skipped the last vote...it was way off!


----------



## speedythief

Marc Eversley's got to be one of the posters here for him to be leading against Colangelo.


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 13 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 6 (-)
Morris Peterson - 11

P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 11 (+)


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 13 
Jose Calderon - 14(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 11

P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 (-)
Marc Eversley - 11


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 12 (+)
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 11
Pape Sow - 2 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 8 
Marc Eversley - 9


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 14
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 5 (-)
Morris Peterson - 11

P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - (12) (+)

The guy above me messed up hard


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 13
Jose Calderon - 14
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 5 
Morris Peterson - 11

P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7 (+) 
Marc Eversley - 11 (-)


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 14 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13 (-)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 5 
Morris Peterson - 11

P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7 (+) 
Marc Eversley - 11 (-)


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 14 
Jose Calderon - 14(+)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 5 
Morris Peterson - 11

P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6 (-) 
Marc Eversley - 11


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15(+)
Jose Calderon - 13(-)
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 5 
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 6
Marc Eversley - 10


----------



## kirk_2003

Marc Eversley - should be 10.


----------



## southeasy

i don't care what he's at, how does the guy that many votes, i've never even heard of him, coaching staff/gm's whatever, should be ALL gone before players... who the **** is marc eversley and what the **** does he do?


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 5 
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7(+)
Marc Eversley - 9(-)


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 17 (+)
Anthony Parker - 5 
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 8(-)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 17 
Anthony Parker - 6(+)
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 7(-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 5 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 8(+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6 (+)

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 7(-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 9
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 5 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley -8(+)


----------



## aizn

southeasy said:


> i don't care what he's at, how does the guy that many votes, i've never even heard of him, coaching staff/gm's whatever, should be ALL gone before players... who the **** is marc eversley and what the **** does he do?


i think he's like some basketball director from Nike. not entirely sure though.


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 15
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10 (+)
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley -7 (-)


----------



## CrookedJ

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 16 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 7 (-)

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley -7

*** Edited to show AIZN's post


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 11
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley -6(-)


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
*Morris Peterson - 12 (+)*
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 7
*Marc Eversley - 5 (-)*


----------



## jamesblair23

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 12 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 7 

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 6 (-)
Marc Eversley - 6 (+)


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 12 
P.J. Tucker - 8 (+)

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 5 (-)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7(+)
Morris Peterson - 12 
P.J. Tucker - 8 

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 6 
Marc Eversley - 4 (-)


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12 
P.J. Tucker - 8 

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 7 (+) 
Marc Eversley - 3 (-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 4 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 7 
Marc Eversley - 4 (+)

So I guess we're voting every hour Findlay? Fair enough. I can do the same.


----------



## billfindlay10

So I guess we're voting every hour Findlay? Fair enough. I can do the same.[/QUOTE]


Sorry I was not setting my watch.............


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

*Alex English - 5 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo - 7
*Marc Eversley - 3 (-) (who?)*

*alex english* > everly whoeverly


only my 4th time voting.


----------



## billfindlay10

southeasy said:


> *alex english* > everly whoeverly


 :biggrin: good one...repped!


----------



## A.W.#8

ndrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 5 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 4 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6 (+)

Bryan Colangelo - 7
Marc Eversley - 3 (-)


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6 

Bryan Colangelo - 8 (+)
Marc Eversley - 2 (-)


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 9 (+)
Marc Eversley - 1 (-)


----------



## A.W.#8

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 4 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 9 ()
Marc Eversley - 2 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

/\ Wow! you thought I was going qiuckly.......it is on now A.W.#8


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 5 (+)

Bryan Colangelo - 9 
Marc Eversley - 1 (-)


----------



## kirk_2003

just a game guys. follow the rules.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 8

Alex English - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 9 
*Marc Eversley - 0 (-) Na na na na Na na na na Hey Hey Hey Goodbye!*


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 11
Joey Graham - 10
*Fred Jones - 16 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
*P.J. Tucker - 9 (+)*

Alex English - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 12 (+)
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 15 (-)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 9 

Alex English - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## A.W.#8

Boring.
Eversley should have won. And if not him, it should have at least been Nippy Cenior.


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 17 (-)
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 12
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 16 (+)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 9 

Alex English - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 12
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 15 (-)
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 9 

Alex English - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 12 (-)
T.J. Ford - 12
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 15 
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 10 (+)

Alex English - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 13 (+)
Joey Graham - 10
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 9 (-)

Alex English - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## aizn

A.W.#8 said:


> Boring.
> Eversley should have won. And if not him, it should have at least been Nippy Cenior.


do u have a man crush on him or somethin?


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 13
*Joey Graham - 11 (+)*
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 7
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 9

*Alex English - 4 (-)*

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## VTRapsfan

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 13
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
*Anthony Parker - 8 (+)
*Morris Peterson - 12
*P.J. Tucker - 8 (-)
*
Alex English - 4

Bryan Colangelo - 9
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Radius

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 13
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 9 
Morris Peterson - 12 (-)
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 12(+)
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 13
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 9 
Morris Peterson - 12 
P.J. Tucker - 6(-)

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 12
Chris Bosh - 18
*Jose Calderon - 11 (-)*
T.J. Ford - 13
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 9 
Morris Peterson - 12 
*P.J. Tucker - 7(+)*

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 13 (+)
Chris Bosh - 17 (-)
Jose Calderon - 11 
T.J. Ford - 13
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 9 
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 13 
Chris Bosh - 17 
Jose Calderon - 10 (-) 
T.J. Ford - 13
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 10 (+)
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 14 (+) 
Chris Bosh - 16 (-)
Jose Calderon - 10 
T.J. Ford - 13
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
*Jose Calderon - 9(-)*
*T.J. Ford - 14(+)*
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 10(+)
T.J. Ford - 14
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 3(-)

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 9 (-)
T.J. Ford - 14
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 12
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 (+)

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 14
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 13 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9 (-)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 10(+)
T.J. Ford - 14
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 14(-)
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 13 
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 15 (+)
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 13 
P.J. Tucker - 6 (-)

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 10(-)
T.J. Ford - 15 (+)
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 13 
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 11(+)
T.J. Ford - 15 
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 13 
P.J. Tucker - 6(-)

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 10 (-)
T.J. Ford - 16 (+) 
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 13 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Alex English - 4 

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## billfindlay10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 11 (+)
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 11
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 13 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Alex English - 3(-)

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## CrookedJ

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 (-)
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 14 (+)
P.J. Tucker - 6

Alex English - 3

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 17 (+)
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Alex English - 2 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 9


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 14 
Chris Bosh - 16 (-)
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10 (+)


----------



## aizn

Andrea Bargnani - 15 (+) 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 10 (-)
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16
Jose Calderon - 9 (-)
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 7 (+)

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 17 (+)
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 13 (-)
Anthony Parker - 10 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 7

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## RickyBlaze

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 17 
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 13 
Anthony Parker - 11 (+)
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6 (-)

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 (-) 
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14 (+)
Anthony Parker - 11 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6 

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 (-) 
Jose Calderon - 10(+)
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14 
Anthony Parker - 11 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 5(-)

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 
*Jose Calderon - 9(-)*
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14 
Anthony Parker - 11 
Morris Peterson - 14 
*P.J. Tucker - 6(+)*

Alex English - 2 

Bryan Colangelo - 10

Alex English > Jose Calderon...................... when they were players, jose will never be jose after that ankle injury until jose proves it jokay.


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 
Jose Calderon - 10(+)
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 14 
Anthony Parker - 11 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Alex English - 1(-) 

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 15 (+) 
Anthony Parker - 11 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 5 (-)

Alex English - 1

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 16 
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 15 
Anthony Parker - 11 
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 5 

Alex English - 0 GONE (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 11 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 
*Jose Calderon - 9 (-)
T.J. Ford - 17 (+)*
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 15 
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 5 

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 16 
*Jose Calderon - 8(-)*
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 15 
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
*P.J. Tucker - 6 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 17 (+)
Jose Calderon - 7(-)
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 15 
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6 

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 (+)
Jose Calderon - 6(-)
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 10 
Fred Jones - 15 
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6 

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## southeasy

I last posted at like 10, it's now 1:20, i just want to make a point that PJ Tucker will do more then calderon next year if given playin time. I wont even mess with jose tho until atleast next vote. he should prove me wrong this season :biggrin: 

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 10 
*Fred Jones - 16 (+)* 
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6

*Bryan Colangelo - 11(-)*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 9 (-)
Fred Jones - 17 (+) 
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 19 (+)
Jose Calderon - 5 (-)
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 9 
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 6

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 19 
Jose Calderon - 6(+)
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 9 
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 5(-)

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 (-) 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 9 
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 11
Morris Peterson - 14 
P.J. Tucker - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 12 (+)


----------



## southeasy

i'm not even going to battle, thats for everlylovers.

but don't be a billfindlay the cagey old vet i'd beat in raptor training camp! :clown: 

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 9 
Fred Jones - 17
Anthony Parker - 11
*Morris Peterson - 14(+)*
P.J. Tucker - 5

*Bryan Colangelo - 11 (-)* suits before any player is my motto, unless the player is SUCK.

BC is a good GM tho... really good.

IRON MAN MO!

PJ TUCKER*>*jose calderon


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 17
*Joey Graham - 8(-)* 
Fred Jones - 17
*Anthony Parker - 12(+)*
Morris Peterson - 14
P.J. Tucker - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 17
*Anthony Parker - 13 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 14
P.J. Tucker - 5

*Bryan Colangelo - 10 (-)*


----------



## billfindlay10

southeasy said:


> i'm not even going to battle, thats for everlylovers.
> 
> but don't be a billfindlay the cagey old vet i'd beat in raptor training camp! :clown:
> 
> PJ TUCKER*>*jose calderon


I just don't think that a guy who will be in the NBDL(Tucker) most of the season is worth keeping around longer than our back-up point guard. :biggrin: 

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 7(+)
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 16(-)
Anthony Parker - 13 
Morris Peterson - 14
P.J. Tucker - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 10


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 6 (-)
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 13 
Morris Peterson - 14
P.J. Tucker - 5

Bryan Colangelo - 11 (+)


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
Chris Bosh - 18 
Jose Calderon - 7 (+)
T.J. Ford - 17
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 13 
Morris Peterson - 14
P.J. Tucker - 4(-)

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## Crossword

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 18 (+)
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 14
P.J. Tucker - 3 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## Timbaland

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 8*
Fred Jones - 15 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 13
*Morris Peterson - 15 (+)*
P.J. Tucker - 3

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## kirk_2003

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 16 (+)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 
P.J. Tucker - 2 (-)

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## southeasy

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 18
*Joey Graham - 9(+)*
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 
*P.J. Tucker - 1 (-)* RIP PJ

Bryan Colangelo - 11


i think tucker could make more of an impact then believed, if slokar is not in the nbdl... was he even in this competition? ahah


----------



## Pacers Fan

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 7
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 8 (-)
Fred Jones - 17 (+)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 
P.J. Tucker - 1


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 8(+)
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 16(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 
P.J. Tucker - 1 

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 9 (+)
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 16
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 
P.J. Tucker - 0 (-) ELIMINATED

Bryan Colangelo - 11


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 9
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 8
Fred Jones - 15 (-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 

Bryan Colangelo - 12 (+)


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 9
*T.J. Ford - 19 (+)*
*Joey Graham - 7 (-)*
Fred Jones - 15
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 

Bryan Colangelo - 12


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 18
Jose Calderon - 10(+)
T.J. Ford - 19 
Joey Graham - 7 
Fred Jones - 14(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 

Bryan Colangelo - 12


----------



## Ras

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19(+)
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 19 
Joey Graham - 6 (-)
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 

Bryan Colangelo - 12


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
Jose Calderon - 11(+)
T.J. Ford - 18(-)
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 

Bryan Colangelo - 12


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 5 (-)
Fred Jones - 14
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 

Bryan Colangelo - 13 (+)


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 6(+)
Fred Jones - 13(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15 

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Radius

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
Jose Calderon - 12 (+)
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 7
Fred Jones - 12 (-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
Jose Calderon - 13 (+)
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 6(-)
Fred Jones - 12 
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 15

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Timbaland

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 6
*Fred Jones - 11 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 13
*Morris Peterson - 16 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 5 (-)
Fred Jones - 11
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 16

Bryan Colangelo - 14(+)


----------



## southeasy

after calderons preformance against germany... even tho he's calderon, even tho canada whooped that trick, he;s gonna get in 1 spot before JG, who should have a great 2nd year. expect to see calderon skyrocket if people read that thread hahha

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 19
*Jose Calderon - 12(-)*
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 5
*Fred Jones - 12(+)*
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 16

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20(+)
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 11(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 16

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 11
*Anthony Parker - 14(+)*
Morris Peterson - 16

*Bryan Colangelo - 13(-)*


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 6(+)
Fred Jones - 10(-)
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 16

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 13(+)
T.J. Ford - 18
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 10
Anthony Parker - 13(-)
Morris Peterson - 16

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 19(+)
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 9(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 16

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 19
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 9
*Anthony Parker - 12 (-)
Morris Peterson - 17 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Pnack

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 12 (-)
T.J. Ford - 19
Joey Graham - 6
Fred Jones - 9
Anthony Parker - 12 
Morris Peterson - 18 (+)

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 19
Joey Graham - 5 (-)
Fred Jones - 9
Anthony Parker - 12 
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 14(+)


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 12
T.J. Ford - 19
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 9
*Anthony Parker - 13(+)*
Morris Peterson - 18

*Bryan Colangelo - 13(-)*


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 13(+)
T.J. Ford - 19
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 8(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 14(+)
T.J. Ford - 19
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 7(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 16 (+)
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 14
T.J. Ford - 19
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 6 (-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## primetime007

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 14
*T.J. Ford - 20 (+)*
Joey Graham - 5
*Fred Jones - 5 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 20
Jose Calderon - 15(+)
T.J. Ford - 20 
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 4 (-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
*Chris Bosh - 21 (+)*
Jose Calderon - 15
T.J. Ford - 20 
Joey Graham - 5
Fred Jones - 4 
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

*Bryan Colangelo - 12 (-)*


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 15
T.J. Ford - 20 
Joey Graham - 4 (-)
Fred Jones - 4 
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13 (+)


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 14 (-)
T.J. Ford - 20 
Joey Graham - 4 
Fred Jones - 5 (+) 
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Porn Player

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 14 (-)
T.J. Ford - 20 
Joey Graham - 3 (-)
Fred Jones - 5 
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 14 (+)


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 15 (+)
T.J. Ford - 20 
Joey Graham - 3 
Fred Jones - 4(-)
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## AdamIllman

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 15 
T.J. Ford - 20 
Joey Graham - 3 
Fred Jones - 4
*Anthony Parker - 14(+)*
Morris Peterson - 18

*Bryan Colangelo - 13(-)*


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 16 
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 15 
T.J. Ford - 20 
*Joey Graham - 4(+)*
*Fred Jones - 3(-)*
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Pain5155

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 15
T.J. Ford - 20
Joey Graham - 4
*Fred Jones - 2 (-)*
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18
*Bryan Colangelo - 14 (+)*


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 15
T.J. Ford - 20
Joey Graham - 3 (-)
Fred Jones - 2
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18
Bryan Colangelo - 15 (+)


----------



## Pnack

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 14 (-)
T.J. Ford - 20
Joey Graham - 3 
Fred Jones - 2
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18 (+)
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 21
Jose Calderon - 15 (+)
T.J. Ford - 20
Joey Graham - 3 
Fred Jones - 1(-)
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18 
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Andrea Bargnani - 16
*Chris Bosh - 22(+)*
Jose Calderon - 15 
T.J. Ford - 20
Joey Graham - 3 
*Fred Jones - 0(-)*
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18 
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## Rockstone

billfindlay10 said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 15
> Chris Bosh - 19
> Jose Calderon - 11
> T.J. Ford - 18
> *Joey Graham - 6(+)*
> Fred Jones - 13(-)
> Anthony Parker - 13
> Morris Peterson - 15
> 
> Bryan Colangelo - 13





Radius said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 15
> Chris Bosh - 19
> Jose Calderon - 12 (+)
> T.J. Ford - 18
> *Joey Graham - 7*
> Fred Jones - 12 (-)
> Anthony Parker - 13
> Morris Peterson - 15
> 
> Bryan Colangelo - 13


Since Radius secretly added a point to Joey Graham, I won't be including that on my list.

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 22
Jose Calderon - 15 
T.J. Ford - 20
*Joey Graham - 1(-)*
*Anthony Parker - 15(+)*
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 22
Jose Calderon - 15 
T.J. Ford - 20
*Joey Graham - 2(+)
Anthony Parker - 14(-)*
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 22
Jose Calderon - 15 
*T.J. Ford - 21(+)*
*Joey Graham - 1(-)*
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 22
Jose Calderon - 16(+) 
T.J. Ford - 21
Joey Graham - 0(-)
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 23 (+)
Jose Calderon - 16(-) 
T.J. Ford - 21
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## bossman09

Andrea Bargnani - 16
Chris Bosh - 23 
Jose Calderon - 16
T.J. Ford - 22 (+)
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 14(-)


----------



## Rockstone

LockDown said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 16
> Chris Bosh - 22
> *Jose Calderon - 16(+)*
> T.J. Ford - 21
> Joey Graham - 0(-)
> Anthony Parker - 14
> Morris Peterson - 18
> 
> Bryan Colangelo - 15





bci3434 said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 16
> Chris Bosh - 23 (+)
> *Jose Calderon - 16(-)*
> T.J. Ford - 21
> Anthony Parker - 14
> Morris Peterson - 18
> 
> Bryan Colangelo - 15


bci3434 didn't take a point away from Calderon so I'll make that adjustment as we continue...

*Andrea Bargnani - 15(-)*
Chris Bosh - 23 
Jose Calderon - 15
T.J. Ford - 22
*Anthony Parker - 15(+)*
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 14(-)*
Chris Bosh - 23 
Jose Calderon - 15
*T.J. Ford - 23(+)*
Anthony Parker - 15
Morris Peterson - 18 

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 14
Chris Bosh - 23 
Jose Calderon - 15
T.J. Ford - 23
*Anthony Parker - 14(-)
Morris Peterson - 19(+)*Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 14
Chris Bosh - 24 (+)
Jose Calderon - 15
T.J. Ford - 23
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 19
Bryan Colangelo - 13 (-)


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 14
Chris Bosh - 24
Jose Calderon - 14(-)
T.J. Ford - 23
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 19
Bryan Colangelo - 14 (+)


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 14
Chris Bosh - 24
Jose Calderon - 13(-)
T.J. Ford - 24(+)
Anthony Parker - 14
Morris Peterson - 19
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 14
Chris Bosh - 24
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 24
*Anthony Parker - 13 (-)
Morris Peterson - 20 (+)*
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 13 (-)
Chris Bosh - 24
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 24
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 20
Bryan Colangelo - 15 (+)


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 12 (-)*
*Chris Bosh - 25 (+)*
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 24
Anthony Parker - 13
Morris Peterson - 20
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 12 
Chris Bosh - 25 
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 24
*Anthony Parker - 12(-)*
*Morris Peterson - 21(+)*
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## qross1fan

Andrea Bargnani - 12
Chris Bosh - 24 (-)
Jose Calderon - 14 (+)
T.J. Ford - 24
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 12
Chris Bosh - 25 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13 (-) 
T.J. Ford - 24
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 11(-)*
*Chris Bosh - 26(+)*
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 24
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## Zuca

*Andrea Bargnani - 12(+)*
*Chris Bosh - 25(-)*
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 24
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21

And our GM!
Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 12
Chris Bosh - 25
Jose Calderon - 12 (-)
T.J. Ford - 25 (+)
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 11 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 25
Jose Calderon - 12
*T.J. Ford - 26 (+)*
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 15


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 25
*Jose Calderon - 13 (+)*
T.J. Ford - 26 
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21

*Bryan Colangelo - 14 (-)*


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 10 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 25
Jose Calderon - 13
*T.J. Ford - 27 (+)* 
Anthony Parker - 12
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 25
Jose Calderon - 13
T.J. Ford - 28 (+)
Anthony Parker - 11(-)
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 25
*Jose Calderon - 14(+)*
T.J. Ford - 28 
*Anthony Parker - 10(-)*
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 10
*Chris Bosh - 26 (+)
Jose Calderon - 13 (-)*
T.J. Ford - 28 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 26
Jose Calderon - 12 (-)
T.J. Ford - 29 (+) 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan

Andrea Bargnani - 10
Chris Bosh - 27 (+)
Jose Calderon - 11 (-)
T.J. Ford - 29
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 9 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 27
Jose Calderon - 11
*T.J. Ford - 30 (+)*
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 8 (-)
Chris Bosh - 27
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 31 (+)
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 8 
Chris Bosh - 28 (+)
Jose Calderon - 10 (-)
T.J. Ford - 31 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## AirJordan™

*Andrea Bargnani - 9 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 28
Jose Calderon - 10 
T.J. Ford - 31 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

*Bryan Colangelo - 13 (-)*


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 8 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 28
Jose Calderon - 10 
*T.J. Ford - 32 (+)* 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 7 (-)
Chris Bosh - 28
Jose Calderon - 10 
T.J. Ford - 33 (+) 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Darman

Andrea Bargnani - 8 (+)
Chris Bosh - 27 (-)
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 33 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## bci3434

Andrea Bargnani - 7 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 28 (+)
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 33 
Anthony Parker - 10
Morris Peterson - 21

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 7
Chris Bosh - 28
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 33 
*Anthony Parker - 9 (-)
Morris Peterson - 22 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## qross1fan

Andrea Bargnani - 7
Chris Bosh - 27 (-)
Jose Calderon - 11 (+(
T.J. Ford - 33
Anthony Parker - 9 
Morris Peterson - 22 

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 7 
Chris Bosh - 28 (+)
Jose Calderon - 11 
T.J. Ford - 33
Anthony Parker - 8 (-)
Morris Peterson - 22 

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 8(+)* 
Chris Bosh - 28 
Jose Calderon - 11 
*T.J. Ford - 32(-)*
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 22 

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 7(-)* 
Chris Bosh - 28 
Jose Calderon - 11 
*T.J. Ford - 33(+)*
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 22 

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Andrea Bargnani - 6 (-) * 
Chris Bosh - 28 
Jose Calderon - 11 
*T.J. Ford - 34 (+)*
Anthony Parker - 8
Morris Peterson - 22 

Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Sanjan

Andrea Bargnani - 6 
Chris Bosh - 28 
Jose Calderon - 11 
T.J. Ford - 34
*Anthony Parker - 7 -*
Morris Peterson - 22 

*Bryan Colangelo - 14 +*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 6 
Chris Bosh - 28 
Jose Calderon - 11 
T.J. Ford - 34
*Anthony Parker - 6 (-)
Morris Peterson - 23 (+)*

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## primetime007

Andrea Bargnani - 6 
Chris Bosh - 28 
Jose Calderon - 10 (-)
T.J. Ford - 35 (+)
Anthony Parker - 6 
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## ColinBeehler

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 29 (+)
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 34 (-)
Anthony Parker - 6
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## AirJordan™

Andrea Bargnani - 6
*Chris Bosh - 30 (+)*
Jose Calderon - 10
T.J. Ford - 34
*Anthony Parker - 5 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 30 
Jose Calderon - 11(+)
T.J. Ford - 34
Anthony Parker - 4 (-)
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 6
*Chris Bosh - 31 (+)*
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 34
*Anthony Parker - 3 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Crossword

Andrea Bargnani - 5 (-)
Chris Bosh - 31
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 34
Anthony Parker - 3
Morris Peterson - 24 (+)

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 6 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 31
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 34
*Anthony Parker - 2 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 24 

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## d_umengan

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 32 +
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 34
Anthony Parker - 1 -
Morris Peterson - 24

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## billfindlay10

Andrea Bargnani - 6
*Chris Bosh - 33 +*
Jose Calderon - 11
T.J. Ford - 34
*Anthony Parker - 0 out!*
Morris Peterson - 24
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 6
Chris Bosh - 33
Jose Calderon - 10 (-)
T.J. Ford - 35 (+)
Morris Peterson - 24
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 7 * (+)
Chris Bosh - 33
*Jose Calderon - 9* (-)
T.J. Ford - 35 
Morris Peterson - 24

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## primetime007

*Andrea Bargnani - 8 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 33
*Jose Calderon - 7 (-)*
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 24

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## bruindre

*primetime007* took 2 off of Calderon, so after my vote, the count should be:

*Andrea Bargnani - 9* (+)
Chris Bosh - 33
*Jose Calderon - 7* (-)
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 24

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## LockDown

Andrea Bargnani - 9
Chris Bosh - 33
Jose Calderon - 8 (+)
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 23(-)

Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Andrea Bargnani - 9
Chris Bosh - 33
Jose Calderon - 8 
T.J. Ford - 36 (+)
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 13 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Andrea Bargnani - 9
Chris Bosh - 33
Jose Calderon - 8
T.J. Ford - 35 (-)
Morris Peterson - 23
Bryan Colangelo - 14 (+)

how is TJ ford so high?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 9
Chris Bosh - 34 (+)
Jose Calderon - 8
T.J. Ford - 34 (-)
Morris Peterson - 23
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 9
Chris Bosh - 34
Jose Calderon - 7 (-)
T.J. Ford - 35 (+)
Morris Peterson - 23
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 9
Chris Bosh - 34
*Jose Calderon - 6 (-)*
*T.J. Ford - 36 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 23
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 10* (+)
Chris Bosh - 34
Jose Calderon - 6 
T.J. Ford - 36 
*Morris Peterson - 22* (-)
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 9 (-)
Chris Bosh - 34
Jose Calderon - 6 
T.J. Ford - 36 
Morris Peterson - 23 (+)
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 10* (+)
Chris Bosh - 34
Jose Calderon - 6 
T.J. Ford - 36 
*Morris Peterson - 22* (-)
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Pain5155

Andrea Bargnani - 11 (+)
Chris Bosh - 34
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 35 (-)
Morris Peterson - 22 
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
Chris Bosh - 35 (+)
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 34 (-)
Morris Peterson - 22 
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## PureStreetzH2O

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
Chris Bosh - 36 (+)
Jose Calderon - 6
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 21 (-)
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Radius

Andrea Bargnani - 12 (+)
Chris Bosh - 36 
Jose Calderon - 5 (-)
T.J. Ford - 34
Morris Peterson - 21 
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## Saint Baller

*Andrea Bargnani - 11 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 36
Jose Calderon - 5 
*T.J. Ford - 35 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 21
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## juelz

Andrea Bargnani - 11
Chris Bosh - 36
Jose Calderon - 4 (-)
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 22 (+)
Bryan Colangelo - 14


----------



## d_umengan

Andrea Bargnani - 12 +
Chris Bosh - 36
Jose Calderon - 4 
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 22 
Bryan Colangelo - 13 -


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 12
Chris Bosh - 36
Jose Calderon - 3 - 
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 23 +
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 13 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 36
Jose Calderon - 3 - 
*T.J. Ford - 34 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 23 
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 14* (+) 
Chris Bosh - 36
*Jose Calderon - 2 * (-) 
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 23 
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## primetime007

*Andrea Bargnani - 15 (+) * 
Chris Bosh - 36
*Jose Calderon - 1 (-)* 
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 23 
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 15 
*Chris Bosh - 37 (+)*
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 23 
Bryan Colangelo - 13

*Jose Calderon - 0 (-) OUT*


----------



## Timbaland

Andrea Bargnani - 15
Chris Bosh - 37
*T.J. Ford - 33 (-)*
*Morris Peterson - 24 (+)*
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 16* (+)
Chris Bosh - 37
T.J. Ford - 33 
*Morris Peterson - 23* (-) 
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## primetime007

Andrea Bargnani - 17 (+)
Chris Bosh - 37
T.J. Ford - 33 
Morris Peterson - 22 (-)  
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## trick

Andrea Bargnani - 18 (+)
Chris Bosh - 37
T.J. Ford - 32 (-) 
Morris Peterson - 22 
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## More

Andrea Bargnani - 17 (-)
Chris Bosh - 38 (+)
T.J. Ford - 32 
Morris Peterson - 22
Bryan Colangelo - 13


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 17
Chris Bosh - 38
T.J. Ford - 32 
Morris Peterson - 23 (+)
Bryan Colangelo - 12 (-)


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 16 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 38
*T.J. Ford - 33 (+)* 
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 12


----------



## qross1fan

Andrea Bargnani - 17 (+)
Chris Bosh - 37 (-)
T.J. Ford - 33 
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 12


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 17 
Chris Bosh - 38 (+)
T.J. Ford - 33 
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 11 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 17 
Chris Bosh - 39 (+)
T.J. Ford - 33 
Morris Peterson - 23

Bryan Colangelo - 10 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Andrea Bargnani - 17 
*Chris Bosh - 38 (-)* 
T.J. Ford - 33 
Morris Peterson - 23

*Bryan Colangelo - 11 (+)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 17 
Chris Bosh - 38 
T.J. Ford - 33 
Morris Peterson - 24 (+)
Bryan Colangelo - 10 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 17 
Chris Bosh - 38 
T.J. Ford - 33 
Morris Peterson - 25 (+)
Bryan Colangelo - 9 (-)


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 17 
Chris Bosh - 38 
*T.J. Ford - 34 (+)* 
Morris Peterson - 25

*Bryan Colangelo 8 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 18* (+)
Chris Bosh - 38 
T.J. Ford - 34 
*Morris Peterson - 24 * (-)

Bryan Colangelo 8


----------



## qross1fan

Andrea Bargnani - 19 (+)
Chris Bosh - 37 (-)
T.J. Ford - 34
Morris Peterson - 24 

Bryan Colangelo 8


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 19
Chris Bosh - 37
T.J. Ford - 34
Morris Peterson - 25 (+)
Bryan Colangelo 7 (-)


----------



## juelz

Andrea Bargnani - 19
Chris Bosh - 38 (+)
T.J. Ford - 34
Morris Peterson - 25
Bryan Colangelo 6 (-)


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 19
Chris Bosh - 38
*T.J. Ford - 35 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 25

*Bryan Colangelo 5 (-)*


----------



## Crossword

Andrea Bargnani - 20 (+)
Chris Bosh - 38
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 25

Bryan Colangelo 4 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 20
Chris Bosh - 38
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 26 (+)
Bryan Colangelo 3 (-)


----------



## Crossword

Andrea Bargnani - 20
Chris Bosh - 38
T.J. Ford - 34 (-)
Morris Peterson - 26

Bryan Colangelo 4 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 21 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 38
T.J. Ford - 34 
*Morris Peterson - 25 (-)*

Bryan Colangelo 4


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 21
Chris Bosh - 38
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 26 (+)
Bryan Colangelo 3 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 21
Chris Bosh - 38
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 27 (+)
Bryan Colangelo 2 (-)


----------



## bruindre

Andrea Bargnani - 21
*Chris Bosh - 39* (+)
T.J. Ford - 34 
*Morris Peterson - 26* (-)
Bryan Colangelo 2


----------



## PureStreetzH2O

Andrea Bargnani - 21
Chris Bosh - 40 (+)
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 26
Bryan Colangelo 1 (-)


----------



## The Claw

Andrea Bargnani - 21
Chris Bosh - 40 
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 27 (+1)
Bryan Colangelo 0 *(-1) ELIMINATED*


----------



## bruindre

Andrea Bargnani - 21
*Chris Bosh - 41* (+) 
T.J. Ford - 34 
*Morris Peterson - 26* (-)


----------



## Dynamic™

*Andrea Bargnani - 20 (-)*
*Chris Bosh - 42 (+)  * 
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 26


----------



## AirJordan™

*Andrea Bargnani - 19 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 42
*T.J. Ford - 35 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 26


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 18 (-)
Chris Bosh - 42
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 27 (+)


----------



## Crossword

Andrea Bargnani - 18
Chris Bosh - 41 (-)
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 28 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 17 (-)
Chris Bosh - 41 
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 29 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 18 (+) 
Chris Bosh - 40 (-)* 
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 29


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 17 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 30 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 16 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 31 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 15 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 32 (+)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

undefined_playa said:


> Andrea Bargnani - 14 (-)
> Chris Bosh - 40
> T.J. Ford - 35
> Morris Peterson - 33 (+)



lol undefined playa must be board outta his mind


----------



## undefined_playa

MjM2xtreMe said:


> lol undefined playa must be board outta his mind


Andrea Bargnani - 14 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 35
Morris Peterson - 33 (+)


lol you got that right man...don't worry though, I start school tomorrow


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 13 (-)* 
Chris Bosh - 40
*T.J. Ford - 36 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 33


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 12 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 36
Morris Peterson - 34 (+)


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 11 (-)* 
Chris Bosh - 40
*T.J. Ford - 37 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 34


----------



## trick

*Andrea Bargnani - 12 (+)* 
Chris Bosh - 40
*T.J. Ford - 36 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 34


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 11 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 36
Morris Peterson - 35 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 12* (+) 
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 36
*Morris Peterson - 34* (-)


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 12 
Chris Bosh - 40
*T.J. Ford - 37 (+)*
*Morris Peterson - 33 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 13 * (+)
Chris Bosh - 40
T.J. Ford - 37 
*Morris Peterson - 32* (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 13 
Chris Bosh - 41 (+)
T.J. Ford - 36 (-)
Morris Peterson - 32


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 13 
Chris Bosh - 41
*T.J. Ford - 37 (+)
Morris Peterson - 31 (-)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 12 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 41
T.J. Ford - 37
Morris Peterson - 32 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 11 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 41
T.J. Ford - 37
Morris Peterson - 33 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 11 
*Chris Bosh - 42 (+)
T.J. Ford - 36 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 33


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 12 * (+) 
Chris Bosh - 42 
T.J. Ford - 36 
*Morris Peterson - 32 * (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 11 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 42 
T.J. Ford - 36 
Morris Peterson - 33 (+)


^ damn bruindre, just let me kill off bargs already


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 10 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 42 
*T.J. Ford - 37 (+)* 
Morris Peterson - 33


----------



## arcade_rida

Andrea Bargnani - 11 (+)
Chris Bosh - 41 (-)
T.J. Ford - 37 
Morris Peterson - 33


----------



## AirJordan™

*Andrea Bargnani - 10 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 41
*T.J. Ford - 38 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 33


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 9 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 41
*T.J. Ford - 39 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 33


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 8 (-)
Chris Bosh - 41
T.J. Ford - 39
Morris Peterson - 34 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Andrea Bargnani - 7 (-)
Chris Bosh - 41
T.J. Ford - 39
Morris Peterson - 35 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 6 (-)
Chris Bosh - 41
T.J. Ford - 39
Morris Peterson - 36 (+)


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 5 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 41
*T.J. Ford - 40 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 4 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 41
*T.J. Ford - 41 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 5 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 41
T.J. Ford - 41 
*Morris Peterson - 35 (-)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 4 (-)
Chris Bosh - 41
T.J. Ford - 41 
Morris Peterson - 36 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)
Chris Bosh - 42 (+) * 
T.J. Ford - 41 
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 4* (+)
Chris Bosh - 42 
T.J. Ford - 41 
*Morris Peterson - 35* (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)
Chris Bosh - 42 
T.J. Ford - 41 
Morris Peterson - 36 (+)

just give up already bruindre...bargnani's good as gone :banana: 

wow i am really bored


----------



## trick

*Andrea Bargnani - 4 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 42 
*T.J. Ford - 40 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## bruindre

undefined_playa said:


> just give up already bruindre...bargnani's good as gone :banana:


Never.


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 42 
*T.J. Ford - 41 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## trick

*Andrea Bargnani - 4 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 42 
*T.J. Ford - 40 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 36

edit: Total points so far is 122, 3 off from the should be total of 125. What happened to the 3 points?


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 5* (+)
Chris Bosh - 42 
T.J. Ford - 40 
*Morris Peterson - 35* (-)



trick said:


> edit: Total points so far is 122, 3 off from the should be total of 125. What happened to the 3 points?


I dunno....this isn't my game to call, but I've seen in the past where discrepancies like this were dealt with by giving one point to each of the 3 lowest players (i.e. add one to Bargnani, Mo Pete, and T.J.). But, this isn't my game to run...


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 6* (+)
Chris Bosh - 42 
T.J. Ford - 40 
*Morris Peterson - 34* (-)


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 7* (+)
Chris Bosh - 42 
T.J. Ford - 40 
*Morris Peterson - 33* (-)


----------



## AirJordan™

bruindre said:


> I dunno....this isn't my game to call, but I've seen in the past where discrepancies like this were dealt with by giving one point to each of the 3 lowest players (i.e. add one to Bargnani, Mo Pete, and T.J.). But, this isn't my game to run...


Yeah, lets do that...

Here are the new numbers:

Andrea Bargnani - 8
Chris Bosh - 42
T.J. Ford - 41
Morris Peterson - 34


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 7 (-)
Chris Bosh - 42
T.J. Ford - 41
Morris Peterson - 35 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 6 * (+)
Chris Bosh - 42
T.J. Ford - 41
*Morris Peterson - 34* (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 5 (-)
Chris Bosh - 42
T.J. Ford - 41
Morris Peterson - 35 (+)


----------



## juelz

Andrea Bargnani - 4 (-)
Chris Bosh - 43 (+)
T.J. Ford - 41
Morris Peterson - 35


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)
Chris Bosh - 44 (+)*
T.J. Ford - 41
Morris Peterson - 35


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 2 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 44
*T.J. Ford - 42 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 35


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 * (+)
Chris Bosh - 44
T.J. Ford - 42 
*Morris Peterson - 34* (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 4 (+)
Chris Bosh - 43 (-)*
T.J. Ford - 42 
Morris Peterson - 34


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)
Chris Bosh - 43 
T.J. Ford - 42 
Morris Peterson - 35 (+)


----------



## trick

Andrea Bargnani - 4 (+)
Chris Bosh - 43 
T.J. Ford - 41 (-) 
Morris Peterson - 35


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 43 
T.J. Ford - 41 
*Morris Peterson - 36 (+) *


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 2 (-)
Chris Bosh - 43 
T.J. Ford - 41 
Morris Peterson - 37 (+)


----------



## trick

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 43 
*T.J. Ford - 40 (-)* 
Morris Peterson - 37


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 4* (+)
Chris Bosh - 43 
T.J. Ford - 40 
*Morris Peterson - 36* (-)


----------



## Rockstone

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 43 
*T.J. Ford - 41 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Andrea Bargnani - 2 (-)
Chris Bosh - 44 (+)*
T.J. Ford - 41 
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## trick

*Andrea Bargnani - 5 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 44
*T.J. Ford - 40 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 36

I gave Bargnani 3 extra ponits since bruindre gave him a 6 when he was supossed to be 8 on post #453. 2 points for making up the deduction and 1 point for me.


----------



## arcade_rida

Andrea Bargnani - 6 (+)
Chris Bosh - 43(-)
T.J. Ford - 40 
Morris Peterson - 36


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 3 (-)
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 40 
Morris Peterson - 37 (+)

It doesn't matter if bruindre was "supposed to". He typed what he typed, end of discussion.


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 6* (+)
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 40 
*Morris Peterson - 36* (-)



undefined_playa said:


> It doesn't matter if bruindre was "supposed to". He typed what he typed, end of discussion.


And since you didn't start this thread, I don't believe you have any say in this....I yield this matter to AirJordan. Let him decide.


----------



## Timbaland

Andrea Bargnani - 6 
Chris Bosh - 43
*T.J. Ford - 39 (-)
Morris Peterson - 37 (+)*


----------



## AirJordan™

bruindre said:


> And since you didn't start this thread, I don't believe you have any say in this....I yield this matter to AirJordan. Let him decide.


Thanks man, but come on, you grown men can work it out, cant you? True I did create this thread, but I think you guys can work something out and resolve this where everyone is happy at the end. This _is_ just a game anyways, to past time until the season starts. I've got a ton of stuff on my hands right now (gotta do a TON of homework/asignments, worry about my math test tomrrow, decide what im gonna do for this 9th grade oriantation thingy, and the suspense of me making the high school football team or not is killin me)....been a stressful day for me, so plzz leave me out of this for now...


----------



## undefined_playa

^ Alright man, I'll let the baby have his bottle :razz: 
Good luck with all that work.

Andrea Bargnani - 5 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 39
Morris Peterson - 38 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 6* (+) 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 39
*Morris Peterson - 37* (-)


----------



## bruindre

undefined_playa said:


> :curse:
> It doesn't matter if bruindre was "supposed to". He typed what he typed, end of discussion.


And _I'm_ the one with the bottle?


----------



## undefined_playa

Andrea Bargnani - 5 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 39
Morris Peterson - 38 (+)


^ Take is easy man, it's just a game. Don't be such a baby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Andrea Bargnani - 4 (-) * 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 39
*Morris Peterson - 39 (+)*


----------



## crazyfan

*Andrea Bargnani - 5 (+) * 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 39
*Morris Peterson - 38 (-)*


----------



## trick

*Andrea Bargnani - 6 (+) * 
Chris Bosh - 43
*T.J. Ford - 38 (-) *
Morris Peterson - 38


----------



## Zoltan

Andrea Bargnani - 5 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 38 
Morris Peterson - 39(+)


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 4 (-) 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 39 (+) 
Morris Peterson - 39


----------



## changv10

Andrea Bargnani - 3(-) 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 40 (+) 
Morris Peterson - 39


----------



## Rockstone

Andrea Bargnani - 2(-) 
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 41 (+) 
Morris Peterson - 39


----------



## bruindre

*Andrea Bargnani - 3* (+)
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 41 
*Morris Peterson - 38* (-)




undefined_playa said:


> ^ Take is easy man, it's just a game. Don't be such a baby.


I'm good, playa.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Andrea Bargnani - 2 (-)*
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 41 
*Morris Peterson - 39 (+)*


----------



## arcade_rida

*Andrea Bargnani - 3 (+)*
Chris Bosh - 43
*T.J. Ford - 40(-)*
Morris Peterson - 39


----------



## undefined_playa

bruindre said:


> *Andrea Bargnani - 3* (+)
> Chris Bosh - 43
> T.J. Ford - 41
> *Morris Peterson - 38* (-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good, playa.



Nice man.

Andrea Bargnani - 2 (-)
Chris Bosh - 43
T.J. Ford - 40
Morris Peterson - 40 (+)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Nice man - -1

Andrea Bargnani - 1 (-)
Chris Bosh - 44 (+)
T.J. Ford - 40
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## cpawfan

Andrea Bargnani - 2 (+)
Chris Bosh - 43 (-)
T.J. Ford - 40
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## Dre

Andrea Bargnani - 1 (-)
Chris Bosh - 44 (+)
T.J. Ford - 40
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## Petey

Andrea Bargnani - 0 (-1)
Chris Bosh - 45 (+1)
T.J. Ford - 40
Morris Peterson - 40

*DEATH BLOW!*

-Petey


----------



## bruindre

I tried....thanks for hatin', Petey.

*Chris Bosh - 46* (+) 
T.J. Ford - 40
*Morris Peterson - 39 * (-)


oh...and are we keepin' track of 'death blows' now? Geez, I've gotta go back and count all the ones i've racked up...


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 47 (+)
T.J. Ford - 39 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 39


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 47
T.J. Ford - 38 (-)
Morris Peterson - 40 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 47
T.J. Ford - 37 (-)
Morris Peterson - 41 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 48* (+)
T.J. Ford - 37 
*Morris Peterson - 40* (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 48
T.J. Ford - 36 (-) 
Morris Peterson - 41 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 49* (+)
T.J. Ford - 36 
*Morris Peterson - 40* (-)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 50 (+)
T.J. Ford - 35 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 50
T.J. Ford - 34 (-)
Morris Peterson - 41 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 50
T.J. Ford - 33 (-)
Morris Peterson - 42 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 49 (-)
T.J. Ford - 34 (+)* 
Morris Peterson - 42


----------



## Rockstone

*Chris Bosh - 48 (-)
T.J. Ford - 35 (+)* 
Morris Peterson - 42


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 49 * (+)
T.J. Ford - 35 
*Morris Peterson - 41 * (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 49
T.J. Ford - 34 (-) 
Morris Peterson - 42 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 50* (+)
T.J. Ford - 34 
*Morris Peterson - 41* (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh - 51 (+)
T.J. Ford - 34 
Morris Peterson - 40 (-)


----------



## d_umengan

Chris Bosh - 52 +
T.J. Ford - 33 -
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## arcade_rida

Chris Bosh - [/b]51 [-]*
T.J. Ford - 34 [+]
Morris Peterson - 40*


----------



## arcade_rida

Chris Bosh - *51 [-]*
T.J. Ford - *34 [+]*
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 50 [-]
T.J. Ford - 35 [+]
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## Pnack

Chris Bosh - 50 
T.J. Ford - 34 [-]
Morris Peterson - 41 [+]


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 51* (+)
T.J. Ford - 34 
*Morris Peterson - 40* (-)


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Chris Bosh - 51 
*T.J. Ford - 33 (-)
Morris Peterson - 41 (+)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 51 
T.J. Ford - 32 (-)
Morris Peterson - 42 (+)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 51 
T.J. Ford - 31 (-)
Morris Peterson - 43 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 52* (+)
T.J. Ford - 31 
*Morris Peterson - 42* (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 52
T.J. Ford - 30 (-) 
Morris Peterson - 43 (+)


----------



## changv10

Chris Bosh - 52
T.J. Ford - 31 (+) 
Morris Peterson - 42 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 52
T.J. Ford - 30 (-) 
Morris Peterson - 43 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 50 (-) 
T.J. Ford -35 (+)* 
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## trick

*Chris Bosh - 51 (+) 
T.J. Ford - 34 (-)* 
Morris Peterson - 40


----------



## Benis007

go apple

go orange

go Banana!


----------



## bruindre

crazyfan started from the wrong post (I guess), so his numbers were off. trick essentially went off of crazyfan's post, but voted against what crazyfan did. 

crazyfan had (+) for Ford and (-) for Bosh
trick had (-) for Ford and (+) for Bosh

going off of playa's last post, the totals should be:

Chris Bosh - 52
T.J. Ford - 30 
Morris Peterson - 43 

THEN, with my vote:

*Chris Bosh - 53* (+)
T.J. Ford - 30 
*Morris Peterson - 42* (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 53
T.J. Ford - 29 (-) 
Morris Peterson - 43 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 54* (+)
T.J. Ford - 29 
*Morris Peterson - 42* (-)


----------



## billfindlay10

I would have to say that this competition is over

Gold Medal Chris Bosh
Silver Medal Mo-Pete
Bronze Medal T.J. Ford

Congats boys! :biggrin:


----------



## trick

billfindlay10 said:


> I would have to say that this copetition is over
> 
> Gold Medal Chris Bosh
> Silver Medal Mo-Pete
> Bronze Medal T.J. Ford
> 
> Congats boys! :biggrin:


Was trying to get Bargnani to medal...


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 55* (+)
T.J. Ford - 29 
*Morris Peterson - 41* (-)


----------



## billfindlay10

bruindre said:


> *Chris Bosh - 55* (+)
> T.J. Ford - 29
> *Morris Peterson - 41* (-)



Pretty sure you cant vote 2 times in a row!


----------



## undefined_playa

^ You can as long as its 2 hrs since your last post.

Chris Bosh - 54 (-)
T.J. Ford - 29 
Morris Peterson - 42 (+)


----------



## bruindre

billfindlay10 said:


> Pretty sure you cant vote 2 times in a row!


I'm pretty sure you can. Why don't you revisit the ground rules laid out by AirJordan on page 1:



AirJordan™ said:


> Since nothing has been happening in the past week or so, and the board has completely slowed down (no one was on here last night), I figured that I would create a survivor game for the Raptors. This seems pretty popular on the other boards on BBB.net, so here it goes:
> 
> Each player, coach, and front office worker will start off with 5 points. You have to *add (+)* and *subtract (-)* one point from two players, coaches or front office workers of your choice. *You can only add (+) one individual and subtract (-) one individual at a time.*
> 
> *Here's the catch: You must wait 2 hours before you can vote again. *
> 
> Once an individual has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. The last man standing is the champion of Raptors' Survivor and he should have 125 points.


Where does it say you can't vote 2 times (or more) in a row?


----------



## AirJordan™

People just need to chill......:rofl:

Chris Bosh - 54
*T.J. Ford - 30 (+)
Morris Peterson - 41 (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 55* (+)
T.J. Ford - 30 
*Morris Peterson - 40* (-)


----------



## Pnack

Chris Bosh - 55 
T.J. Ford - 29 (-)
Morris Peterson - 41 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 54 (-) 
T.J. Ford - 29
Morris Peterson - 42 (+)


Comeon guys...MoPete is the Raptors ironman and he needs us now. :banana:


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 53 (-)
T.J. Ford - 29
Morris Peterson - 43 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 53 
T.J. Ford - 28 (-)
Morris Peterson - 44 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
T.J. Ford - 28
Morris Peterson - 45 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 53 * (+)
T.J. Ford - 28
*Morris Peterson - 44 * (-)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 53
T.J. Ford - 27 (-)
Morris Peterson - 45 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 52 -
T.J. Ford - 27
Morris Peterson - 46 +


----------



## BeatBox

Chris Bosh - 51(-)
T.J. Ford - 28
Morris Peterson - 45 (+)


----------



## bruindre

adjusting for BeatBox's math...

*Chris Bosh - 52* (+)
T.J. Ford - 28
*Morris Peterson - 46* (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 51 (-)
T.J. Ford - 28
Morris Peterson - 47 (+)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 52* (+)
T.J. Ford - 28
*Morris Peterson - 46* (-)


----------



## bruindre

I realize from beatbox's last post, T.J. picked up an extra vote not earned. Adjusting for that, the running total w/ my next vote:

*Chris Bosh - 53* (+)
T.J. Ford - 27
*Morris Peterson - 45* (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
T.J. Ford - 28 (+)*
Morris Peterson - 45


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 53* (+)
T.J. Ford - 28 
*Morris Peterson - 44* (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chris Bosh - 54 (+)
T.J. Ford - 27 (-)*
Morris Peterson - 44


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 53 -
T.J. Ford - 27
Morris Peterson - 45 +


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 52 -
T.J. Ford - 27
Morris Peterson - 46 +


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 53* (+)
T.J. Ford - 27
*Morris Peterson - 45* (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
T.J. Ford - 27
Morris Peterson - 46 (+)


----------



## bruindre

undefined_playa said:


> Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
> T.J. Ford - 27
> Morris Peterson - 46 (+)


what happened to waiting two hours?


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
T.J. Ford - 27
Morris Peterson - 46 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 52
T.J. Ford - 26 (-)
Morris Peterson - 47 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

bruindre said:


> what happened to waiting two hours?


First of all, you're taking this game too seriously, don't be such a tightass.

Second of all, you shouldn't even be talking. Check your posts 1 page back...12:11 AM & 01:20 AM


Chris Bosh - 51 (-)
T.J. Ford - 26
Morris Peterson - 48 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 50 (-)
T.J. Ford - 26
Morris Peterson - 49 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 51 (+)
T.J. Ford - 26
Morris Peterson - 48 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Chris Bosh - 51 
*T.J. Ford - 27 (+)
Morris Peterson - 47 (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh - 51 
*T.J. Ford - 26 (-)
Morris Peterson - 48 (+)*


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 51 
T.J. Ford - 27 (+)
Morris Peterson - 47 (-)


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Chris Bosh - 51
*T.J. Ford - 26 (-)
Morris Peterson - 48 (+)*


----------



## madman

Chris Bosh - 51
*TJ Ford - 25 (-)
Mo Pete - 49 (+)*


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 50 (-)
TJ Ford - 25
Mo Pete - 50 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 49 (-)
TJ Ford - 25
Mo Pete - 51 (+)


----------



## madman

Chris Bosh - 49
*TJ Ford - 24 (-)
Mo Pete - 52 (+)*


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 48 (-)
TJ Ford - 24
Mo Pete - 53 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

*Chris Bosh - 49 (+)*
TJ Ford - 24
*Mo Pete - 52 (-)*


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 50 (+)
TJ Ford - 23 (-)
Mo Pete - 52


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 49 (-)
TJ Ford - 23
Mo Pete - 53 (+)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 48 (-)
TJ Ford - 23
Mo Pete - 55 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 47 (-)
TJ Ford - 23
Mo Pete - 56 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 46 (-)
TJ Ford - 23
Mo Pete - 57 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 45 (-)
TJ Ford - 23
Mo Pete - 58 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 44 (-)
TJ Ford - 23
Mo Pete - 59 (+)


ooooh yeah, everybody on the mo-pete's bandwagon!!!


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Chris Bosh - 44 
TJ Ford - 22 (-)
Mo Pete - 60 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Dee-Zy said:


> Chris Bosh - 44 (-)
> TJ Ford - 23
> Mo Pete - 59 (+)
> 
> 
> ooooh yeah, everybody on the mo-pete's bandwagon!!!


haha damn straight bud...I was pulling for Mo from the very beginning of this thing :biggrin: 

Chris Bosh - 43 (-) 
TJ Ford - 22
Mo Pete - 61 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 43 
TJ Ford - 21 (-)
Mo Pete - 62 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 44 (+)
TJ Ford - 21 
Mo Pete - 61 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 45 (+)
TJ Ford - 21
Mo Pete - 60 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chris Bosh - 46 (+)*
TJ Ford - 21
*Mo Pete - 59 (-)*


----------



## changv10

Chris Bosh - 46
TJ Ford - 22 (+)
Mo Pete - 58 (-)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 46
TJ Ford - 21 (-)
Mo Pete - 59 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 45 (-)
TJ Ford - 21
Mo Pete - 60 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 46 (+)
TJ Ford - 21
Mo Pete - 59 (-)


----------



## AirJordan™

Chris Bosh - 46
*TJ Ford - 22 (+)
Mo Pete - 58 (-)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 46
TJ Ford - 21 (-)
Mo Pete - 59 (+)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 47 (+)
TJ Ford - 20 (-)
Mo Pete - 59


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 46 (-)
TJ Ford - 21 (+)
Mo Pete - 59


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 47 (+)
TJ Ford - 20 (-)
Mo Pete - 59


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 48 (+)
TJ Ford - 19 (-)
Mo Pete - 59


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 48
TJ Ford - 18 (-)
Mo Pete - 60 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 49 (+)*
TJ Ford - 18 (-)
*Mo Pete - 59 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 50 (+)
TJ Ford - 18 (-)
Mo Pete - 58 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 49 (-)
TJ Ford - 18 (-)
Mo Pete - 59 (+)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 48 (-)
TJ Ford - 18 
Mo Pete - 60 (+)


----------



## cpawfan

Chris Bosh - 48 
TJ Ford - 19 (+)
Mo Pete - 59 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Chris Bosh - 49 (+)
TJ Ford - 18 (-)*
Mo Pete - 59


----------



## Ph03NIX99

Chris Bosh - 49 
TJ Ford - 17 (-)
Mo Pete - 60 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 50 (+)* 
TJ Ford - 17 
*Mo Pete - 59 (-)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 49 (-) 
TJ Ford - 17 
Mo Pete - 60 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 48 (-) 
TJ Ford - 17 
Mo Pete - 61 (+)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 48 
TJ Ford - 16 (-)
Mo Pete - 62 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 48 
TJ Ford - 15 (-)
Mo Pete - 63 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 49 (+)
TJ Ford - 15 
Mo Pete - 62 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chris Bosh - 49
TJ Ford - 14 (-) 
Mo Pete - 63 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 49
TJ Ford - 13 (-) 
Mo Pete - 64 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 49
TJ Ford - 12 (-) 
Mo Pete - 65 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 50 (+)
TJ Ford - 12 
Mo Pete - 64 (-)


----------



## Pnack

Chris Bosh - 50 
TJ Ford - 11 (-)
Mo Pete - 65 (+)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 50
TJ Ford - 1- (-)
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 50
TJ Ford - 9 (-)
Mo Pete - 67 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 50
TJ Ford - 8 (-)
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 50
TJ Ford - 7 (-)
Mo Pete - 69 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 50
TJ Ford - 6 (-)
Mo Pete - 70 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

Chris Bosh - 50
*TJ Ford - 7 (+)*
*Mo Pete - 69 (-)*


----------



## Pnack

Chris Bosh - 50
TJ Ford - 6 (-)
Mo Pete - 70 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 51 (+)
TJ Ford - 6 
Mo Pete - 69 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 52 (+)*
TJ Ford - 6 
*Mo Pete - 68 (-)*


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 52 
TJ Ford - 5 (-)
Mo Pete - 69 (+)


----------



## junkyarddawgg

Chris Bosh - 52
TJ Ford - 4 (-)
Mo Pete - 70 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 51 (-)
TJ Ford - 5 (+)
Mo Pete - 70


----------



## AirJordan™

Chris Bosh - 51
*TJ Ford - 6 (+)
Mo Pete - 69 (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 52 (+)
TJ Ford - 6 
Mo Pete - 68 (-)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Chris Bosh - 53 (+)
TJ Ford - 6
Mo Pete - 67 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 52 (-) 
TJ Ford - 6 
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## arcade_rida

Chris Bosh - 52 
TJ Ford - 7 (+)
Mo Pete - 67 (-)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 51 (-)
TJ Ford - 8 (+)
Mo Pete - 67


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 51
TJ Ford - 7 (-)
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 52 (+)
TJ Ford - 7 
Mo Pete - 67 (-)


----------



## pup2plywif

Chris Bosh - 53 (+)
TJ Ford - 7 
Mo Pete - 66 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 54 (+)*
TJ Ford - 7 
*Mo Pete - 65 (-)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 54
TJ Ford - 6 (-) 
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## PureStreetzH2O

Chris Bosh - 55 (+1)
TJ Ford - 6 
Mo Pete - 65 (-1)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 54 (-)
TJ Ford - 7 (+)
Mo Pete - 65


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 53 (-)
TJ Ford - 7
Mo Pete - 66


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
TJ Ford - 7
Mo Pete - 67 (+)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Chris Bosh - 53 (yay!)
TJ Ford - 7
Mo Pete - 66 (BOOO!)


----------



## AirJordan™

Chris Bosh - 53
*TJ Ford - 8 (+)*
*Mo Pete - 65 (-)*


----------



## Pnack

Chris Bosh - 53
TJ Ford - 7 (-)
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 53
TJ Ford - 8 (+)
Mo Pete - 65 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
TJ Ford - 8 
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 53 (+)
TJ Ford - 7 (-)
Mo Pete - 66


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
TJ Ford - 7
Mo Pete - 67 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 51 (-)
TJ Ford - 8 (+)
Mo Pete - 67


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 52 (+)
TJ Ford - 8 
Mo Pete - 66 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 53 (+)*
TJ Ford - 8 
*Mo Pete - 65 (-)*


----------



## changv10

Chris Bosh - 53
TJ Ford - 9 (+)
Mo Pete - 64 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
TJ Ford - 9 
Mo Pete - 65 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 53 (+)
TJ Ford - 9
Mo Pete - 64 (-)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 53
TJ Ford - 8 (-)
Mo Pete - 65 (+)


----------



## changv10

Chris Bosh - 53
TJ Ford - 9 (+)
Mo Pete - 64 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 53
TJ Ford - 8 (-)
Mo Pete - 65 (+)

TJ is taking so long to die...


----------



## ColinBeehler

Chris Bosh - 54 (yaaaaa)
TJ Ford - 8 
Mo Pete - 64 (booo)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 55 (+)
TJ Ford - 8
Mo Pete - 63 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 54 (-)
TJ Ford - 8
Mo Pete - 64 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 55 (+) 
TJ Ford - 7 (-)*
Mo Pete - 64


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 54 (-)
TJ Ford - 7 
Mo Pete - 65 (+)


----------



## madman

Chris Bosh - 54 (+)
Tj Ford - 6 (-)
Mo Pete - 65


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 53 (-)
Tj Ford - 6 
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 53
Tj Ford - 5 (-) 
Mo Pete - 67 (+)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 52 (-)
Tj Ford - 5 
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## Zuca

Chris Bosh - 52
TJ Ford - 6 (+)
Mo Pete - 67 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 52
TJ Ford - 5 (-)
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 53 (+)
TJ Ford - 5 
Mo Pete - 67 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

*Chris Bosh - 54 (+)
TJ Ford - 4 (-)*
Mo Pete - 67


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 55 (+)
TJ Ford - 4 
Mo Pete - 66 (-)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 56 (+)
TJ Ford - 4
Mo Pete - 65 (-)


----------



## madman

Chris Bosh - 56 (+)
TJ Ford - 3 (-)
Mo Pete - 65


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 56 
TJ Ford - 2 (-)
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 57 (+)
TJ Ford - 2 
Mo Pete - 65 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 57
TJ Ford - 1 (-) 
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


here comes the deathblow...


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 58 (+)
TJ Ford - 1 
Mo Pete - 65 (-)

i aint doin it


----------



## undefined_playa

Alright I will

Chris Bosh - 58
TJ Ford - 0 (-) OUT 
Mo Pete - 66 (+)

DEATHBLOW!!!


----------



## mini_iverson213

Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Mo Pete - 65 (-)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 60 (+)
Mo Pete - 64 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Chris Bosh - 61(+)
Mo Pete - 63 (-)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Mo Pete - 62 (-)

Ooooh tied at 62!


----------



## ColinBeehler

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Mo Pete - 61 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Mo Pete - 62 (+)


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Mo Pete - 63 (+)


----------



## arcade_rida

Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Mo Pete - 62 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Mo Pete - 63 (+)

this thing wont end.


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 60 (-)
Mo Pete - 64 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 59 (-)
Mo Pete - 65 (+)


----------



## Reidiculous13

thankx mini iverson i gotta change my avatar now. copy cat


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Mo Pete - 65 (-)*


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 57 (-)
Mo Pete - 67 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## Zuca

*Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Mo Pete - 65 (+)*


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Mo Pete - 66 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 57 (-)
Mo Pete - 67 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 56 (-)
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh - 57 (+)
Mo Pete - 67 (-)


----------



## crazyfan

Chris Bosh - 58 (+)
Mo Pete - 66 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 57 (-)
Mo Pete - 67 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 58
Mo Pete - 66*


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 57 *(-)*
Mo Pete - 67 *(+)
*


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 56 (-)
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## crazyfan

Chris Bosh - 57 (+)
Mo Pete - 67 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 56 (-)
Mo Pete - 68 (+)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 55 (-)
Mo Pete - 69 (+)


----------



## JS03

Pain5155 said:


> Chris Bosh - 56 (-)
> Mo Pete - 68 (+)


hey pain, add me on the bluejays will make the playoffs club. thanks :cheers:


----------



## Pain5155

JS03 said:


> hey pain, add me on the bluejays will make the playoffs club. thanks :cheers:


done. :banana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh - 56 (+)
Mo Pete - 68 (-)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 57 (-)
Mo Pete - 69 (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh - 56 (+)
Mo Pete - 68 (-)


----------



## madman

Chris Bosh - 57 (+)
Morris Peterson - 67 (-)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 56 (-)
Morris Peterson - 68 (+)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 57 (+)
Morris Peterson - 67 (-)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 58 (+)
Morris Peterson - 66 (-)*


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 57 (-)
Morris Peterson - 67 (+)

Does anyone think this could actually end?


----------



## madman

Timbaland said:


> Chris Bosh - 57 (-)
> Morris Peterson - 67 (+)
> 
> Does anyone think this could actually end?


 Chris Bosh - 58 (+)
Morris Peterson - 66 (-)

nope


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)


same...i don't think this is ever gonna end but sooner or later it's just gonna disappear


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+)

Ah well, still nice for the post count.


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)

Let's just give MoPete the win and get it over with


----------



## Dee-Zy

PersianPlaya18 said:


> Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
> Morris Peterson - 65 (-)
> 
> Let's just give MoPete the win and get it over with




Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+)


I agree



Why would you vote for Bosh then?


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)*


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 60 (+)
Morris Peterson - 64 (-)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 59 (-)
Morris Peterson - 65 (+)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)

This is not gonna end...

:rofl:


----------



## arcade_rida

Chris Bosh - 60 (+)
Morris Peterson - 64 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Chris Bosh - 61 (+)
Morris Peterson - 63 (-)*


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 60 (-)
Morris Peterson - 64 (+)

Can we start adding and subtracting by 5?


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 59 (-)
Morris Peterson - 65 (+)

I remember before Mo was ahead by like 20 points or something


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+)


I think with every post, everybody has to predict what page or post # will the game end



I call page 75


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)

I don't think it'll ever end.

EDIT: fixed every post since Timbaland's... you messed up, substracted one from each.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+)

ur right, this wont end.


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)*

Hopefully this'll end before opening night...


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 58 (-)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+)

Whoops, sorry about my last post in the thread. Thanks Bud.


----------



## Ras

Chris Bosh - 59 (+)
Morris Peterson - 65 (-)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 60 (+)
Morris Peterson - 64 (-)


----------



## arcade_rida

Chris Bosh - 61 (+)
Morris Peterson - 63 (-)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 60 (-)
Morris Peterson - 64 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 59 (-)
Morris Peterson - 65 (+)


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Acie Earl +100


----------



## arcade_rida

Chris Bosh - 60 (+)
Morris Peterson - 64 (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh - 61 (+)
Morris Peterson - 63 (-)


----------



## Benis007

Carlos Rogers' kidneys +450


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Morris Peterson - 62 (-)*


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Morris Peterson - 63 (+)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Morris Peterson - 62 (-)


----------



## ColinBeehler

ooooooooooooh myyyyyy gooooooooooood... can we just call this thing a draw?


----------



## ColinBeehler

just under 80 posts so far since tj ford was knocked out... back at a tie.. LETS CALL IT A DRAW!


----------



## Crossword

ColinBeehler said:


> just under 80 posts so far since tj ford was knocked out... back at a tie.. LETS CALL IT A DRAW!


 no.


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Morris Peterson - 63 (+)

MoPete with the Lead!


----------



## adhir1

Chris Bosh 62 (+)

Morris Peterson 62 (-)

tied up again.....


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh 61 (-)

Morris Peterson 63 (+)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh 62 (+)

Morris Peterson 62 (-)

and the game is tied!


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh 61 (-)
Morris Peterson 63 (+)

Mo Pete ahead by a nose!


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Morris Peterson - 62 (-)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Morris Peterson - 63 (+)

MoPete skools CB4 and takes the lead.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Morris Peterson - 62 (-)

and they tie it again!


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)
*
CB4 takes the lead..........


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 64 (+)
Morris Peterson - 60 (-)

...and keeps on adding to it


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 63 (-)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+)

omg, if MoPete loses i will be forced to remove you guys from the MoPete fanclub. XD


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)

Mo pete fights back to tie it up.


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)

JS - voting against MoPete doesn't mean I'm not a _fan_!


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)

This is my third consecutive post that has tied the game.


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Morris Peterson - 63 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Morris Peterson - 62 (-)*

Omg, tied again.......this is just hilarious :rofl:....


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)

More people need to start posting or this is going to go on forever.


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 64 (+)
Morris Peterson - 60 (-)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 65 (+)
Morris Peterson - 59 (-)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 64 (-)
Morris Peterson - 60 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 63 (-)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+)

C'mon Mo! They don't call you an ironman for nothing.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)



aaaaaaaaaaaaaand we are tied


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)*

And Chris takes the lead, once again...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)


not for long


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)


----------



## mr hoopster

Chris Bosh - 64 (+)
Morris Peterson - 60 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Chris Bosh - 65 (+)
Morris Peterson - 59 (-)*


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 64 (-)
Morris Peterson - 60 (+)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 65 (+)
Morris Peterson - 59 (-)


----------



## JS03

<s>Chris Bosh</s> - 64 (-)
* Morris Peterson* - 60 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 63 (-)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 64 (+)
Morris Peterson - 60 (-)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 63 (-)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+)


----------



## undefined_playa

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)

lol...


----------



## Dee-Zy

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Morris Peterson - 63 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 60 (-)
Morris Peterson - 64 (+)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 61 (+)
Morris Peterson - 63 (-)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Morris Peterson - 62 (-)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 61 (-)
Morris Peterson - 63 (+)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 62 (+)
Morris Peterson - 62 (-)


----------



## Zuca

*Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)*


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)


----------



## southhampton

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)*


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 64 (+)
Morris Peterson - 60 (-)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 63 (-)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 62 (-)
Morris Peterson - 62 (+)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 63 (+)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-)


----------



## speedythief

Maybe your votes should count for 5 or 10 or something. This is going nowhere.

Post pad!


----------



## Pain5155

speedythief said:


> Maybe your votes should count for 5 or 10 or something. This is going nowhere.
> 
> Post pad!


good idea, now on its -5 +5.

Chris Bosh - 68 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 56 (-5)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 63 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+5)


----------



## jdlhi

Chris Bosh - 68 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 56 (-5)


----------



## AirJordan™

*Chris Bosh - 73 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 51 (-5)*


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 78 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 46 (-5)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 73 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 51 (+5)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 68 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 56 (+5)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 63 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+5)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 58 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+5)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 63 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-5)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 58 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+5)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 63 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-5)


----------



## southhampton

Chris Bosh - 68 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 56 (-5)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 63 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+5)


----------



## Pain5155

Chris Bosh - 58 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 66 (+5)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 63 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 61 (-5)


----------



## southhampton

Chris Bosh - 68 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 56 (-5)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 63 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 61 (+5)

Haha, this still isn't going anywhere.


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Chris Bosh - 68 (+5)
Mo Pete - 56 (-5)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 63 (-5)
Mo Pete - 61 (+5)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 58 (-5)
Mo Pete - 66 (+5)


----------



## crazyfan

Chris Bosh - 63 (+5)
Mo Pete - 61 (-5)


----------



## southhampton

Chris Bosh - 68 (+5)
Mo Pete - 56 (-5)


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Chris Bosh - 73 (+5)
Mo Pete - 51 (-5)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Chris Bosh - 78 (+5)
Mo Pete - 46 (-5)


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh - 73 (-5)
Mo Pete - 51 (+5)


----------



## impruv

Chris Bosh - 68 (-5)
Mo Pete - 56 (+5)


----------



## Timbaland

Chris Bosh - 63 (-5)
Mo Pete - 61 (+5)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 68 (+5)
Mo Pete - 56 (-5)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 73 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 51 (-5)


----------



## southhampton

Chris Bosh - 78 (+5)
Mo Pete - 46 (-5)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 83 (+5)
Mo Pete - 41 (-5)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Chris Bosh - 78 (-5)
Mo Pete - 46 (+5)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 83 (+5)
Mo Pete - 41 (-5)


----------



## madman

Bosh - 88 (+)
Mo - 36 (-)


----------



## Crossword

Chris Bosh - 93 (+5)
Mo Pete - 31 (-5)


----------



## Timbaland

Bosh - 88 (-5)
Mo - 36 (+5)


----------



## mavhaz

Bosh - 93 (+5)
Mo - 31 (-5)


----------



## southhampton

Bosh - 98 (+5)
Mo - 26 (-5)


----------



## Ventura

Bosh - 93 (-5)
Mo - 31 (+5)


----------



## Timbaland

Bosh - 88 (-5)
Mo - 36 (+5)


----------



## JS03

Bosh - 83 (-5)
Mo - 41 (+5)


----------



## Pnack

Bosh - 88 (+5)
Mo - 36 (-5)


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Bosh - 93 (+5)
Mo - 31 (-5)


----------



## Crossword

Bosh - 98 (+5)
Mo - 26 (-5)

And check out the survivor in my board too!


----------



## Pain5155

Bosh - 103 (+5)
Mo - 21 (-5)


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Bosh - 108 (+5)
Mo - 16 (-5)


----------



## southhampton

Bosh - 113 (+5)
Mo - 11 (-5)


----------



## Crossword

Bosh - 108 (-5)
Mo - 16 (+5)

I suggest we go back to adding/substracting by 1 once a player gets to below 10 votes.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Bosh - 103 (-5)
Mo - 21 (+5)


----------



## mavhaz

Bosh - 108 (+5) 
Mo - 16 (-5)


----------



## JS03

Bosh - 103 (-5) 
Mo - 21 (+5)


----------



## ColinBeehler

Bosh - 108 (-5)
Mo - 16 (+5)


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

Bosh - 103 (-5)
Mo - 21 (+5)


----------



## Timbaland

Bosh - 98 (-5)
Mo - 26 (+5)


----------



## mavhaz

Bosh - 103 (+5)
Mo - 21 (-5)


----------



## Crossword

Bosh - 98 (-5)
Mo - 26 (+5)


----------



## endora60

Bosh - 93 (-5)
Mo - 31 (+5)


----------



## Zuca

*Chris Bosh - 98 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 26 (-5)*


----------



## ColinBeehler

Chris Bosh - 103 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 21 (-5)


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 108 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 16 (-5)


----------



## Benis007

can we just name bosh the winner and get this over with.


----------



## DWADE4

Chris Bosh - 103 (-5)
Morris Peterson - 21 (+5)


----------



## bruindre

*Chris Bosh - 108* (+5)
*Morris Peterson - 16 * (-5)


----------



## southhampton

Chris Bosh - 113 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 11 (-5)


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Chris Bosh - 118 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 6 (-5)

I CAN SEE THE LIGHT!


----------



## mavhaz

Chris Bosh - 123 (+5)
Morris Peterson - 1 (-5)


----------



## Zoltan

Chris Bosh - 128(+5)
Morris Peterson - 0 (-5)



*Congrats CB4*


----------



## mavhaz

Its Over


----------



## Timbaland

Good game folks. Congrats to the big Bosh, he is the franchise afterall.


----------



## Benis007

^^^^^

coulda told you that 59 pages ago


----------



## JS03

'grats to Bosh.
Good game.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

damn its over? i wanted to keep the thing going at least il seaosn starts. But if anyone was going to win it it might as well be CB4. We should have had a pool/bet on how many pages this thing will finish.


----------



## CrookedJ

Peterson (+5) 5

hehehehehehe. Man, talk about your threads that won't die . . .


----------



## Porn Player

I wonder how quickly CB4 would crash and burn if we were to run this again...


----------



## AllRim

I'd put my money on JV to win it.

Bosh out 1st


----------

